# 2013 280RS Coleman Mach ac question



## Calvin (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi all. Ac compressor capacitor (packard PRMJ72 , 70-88 MFD) bad. Wired like run capacitor and no start components, but this is a star capacitor. Cant find specs for original size cap, only diagrams. I ordered an 80 uf run cap since it is wired that way. Any one know if this is correct capacitor and wiring? I am refrigeration/ ac tech.


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

It ”should” say on the capacitor what it is. I’ve also read good things from Micro-Air EasyStart on RV ac systems


----------

